

Original iPhone review (2007) - e1ven
http://www.engadget.com/2007/07/03/iphone-review/

======
mtgx
_"While its 160ppi resolution isn't quite photorealistic, the extremely bright
3.5-inch display does run at 480 x 320, making it one of the highest pixel-
density devices around today (save the Toshiba G900's mind-popping 3-inch 800
x 480 display). But pixel density doesn't necessarily matter, it's how your
device uses the screen real estate it's got."_

"Pixel density doesn't necessarily matter". Ha! I understand the iPhone was a
very big deal when it launched, but I've always hated how ever since,
reviewers have always tended to downplay or even ignore the iPhone's
shortcomings compared to other phones, and in the same time try to sell over
and over again some feature the new iPhone has but the others do not.

And to make matters worse, when they were reviewing other phones, they were
always reviewed using the iPhone as a point of reference. "Is this specific
feature as good as the iPhone one?" and just going ahead and ignoring the
advantages or other features of the other phones. This happened for many years
until very recently.

